# What do you use to pick up your pellet orders of 1 ton +?



## crwalter (Mar 15, 2011)

What do you use to pick up your pellet orders of 1 ton +?

As the title asks...

Deliveries do not count, my query is in regards to the vehicles used when you go pick up your pellets.


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use my F150 and haul a ton at a time, she squats quite a bit but it gets the job done.
This is with the pallet all the way back for unloading so it's sitting even a bit lower


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 15, 2011)

06 Ford F150 with the tow package. Handles the ton well. I have hauled my own for years. Previous was a 95 Dodge Ram 1500 but we added an air bag suspension for better hauling. But the best was a 1990 for f250 camper special(full floating rear and 1 ton springs) Hauled 75 bags no problem with the 460 EFI(well just wouldn't let me drive past any gas stations).


----------



## richkorn (Mar 15, 2011)

Have one of these:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...g-wood-floor-trailer-2340-lb-capacity-0191160


----------



## Indiana (Mar 15, 2011)

You should get your pellets there too.  My local TSC has Stove Chow @ $3.78 per bag or $189 per ton.  My store has 22 ton and now they are a ton less.  If I had the room to store them I would get 5 ton.  I'll be better prepared next year.


----------



## magsf11 (Mar 15, 2011)

If the place is close I will use my 2000 dodge dakatoa and make 2 trips for a ton. If I have to drive a distance , like yesterdays 2 ton pick up, I will use the the wifes 2002 ford exploder with a trailer.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Mar 15, 2011)

I use my Silverado 1500 Crew Cab LS 4x4 (2011) w/Trailering package to haul 1 ton at a time in the bed, doesn't squat too badly. The truck is rated for nearly 1 ton of weight in the bed, but it can haul a lot more than that using a trailer.


----------



## gfreek (Mar 15, 2011)

I use 2010 Honda Ridgeline PU.  For ton I use 18ft trailer, bed only holds 1500lbs, so I also may do 1/2 ton at time.


----------



## crwalter (Mar 15, 2011)

Indy3 said:
			
		

> You should get your pellets there too.  My local TSC has Stove Chow @ *$3.78 per bag* or $189 per ton.  My store has 22 ton and now they are a ton less.  If I had the room to store them I would get 5 ton.  I'll be better prepared next year.



Such a puny price, ha. TSC in White Plains, Md. has Lignetics for 6.99/bag.

I didn't bother asking what a ton runs.

I told the TSC employee that other locations had pellets for $189/ton and she just shrugged.

Such is the joy of living in southern Maryland.

And to think I got excited when I saw they had Lignetics.


----------



## buildingmaint (Mar 15, 2011)

F-250


----------



## gyingling (Mar 15, 2011)

4 X 8 utility trailer pulled by a 2002 Toyota 4Runner V6. 1 ton makes the tires rub the wheelwells a little, but gets it home fine.


----------



## Xena (Mar 16, 2011)

Jeep TJ, half ton at a time.  Some on the front floor and front seat too.   ;-P 






Brought 2 1/2 tons of these home in it.


----------



## russ79@hotmail.com (Mar 16, 2011)

2005 Chevy Trailblazer with a 16 foot 7000 pound trailer.  It tows two tons like a dream. The trailer would handle 3 but don't want to push it.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 16, 2011)

03 F-150 Crew cab FX4 with 3" lift. 

Or the wifes 04 Grand Cherokee (4.6 V8) with a trailer.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin (Mar 16, 2011)

I use a 2002 Ram 2500 W/Plow and tow package. Wish I got a picture when I put two pallets in the truck(just to see if i could) for a friend of mine, good thing i wasn't going far, about a mile.


----------



## dw06 (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to see this topic, as I was going to ask about what trailers some are using to haul a ton at a time. I use my old 97 s-10 and haul 30-35 bags in it. Getting ready to retire it and was looking at trailers, either a 5x8 or a 5x10 with a 3500lb axle and 14 inch tires. I want to be able to haul a ton of pellets or gravel. I've looked at the one that richkorn has at TSC, and if it would do what I want would save me a long drive to buy a heavy duty one.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin (Mar 16, 2011)

[quote author="dw06" date="1300255887"]Glad to see this topic, as I was going to ask about what trailers some are using to haul a ton at a time. I use my old 97 s-10 and haul 30-35 bags in it. Getting ready to retire it and was looking at trailers, either a 5x8 or a 5x10 with a 3500lb axle and 14 inch tires. I want to be able to haul a ton of pellets or gravel. I've looked at the one that richkorn has at TSC, and if it would do what I want would save me a long drive to buy a heavy duty one.[/quote

not sure about PA but in Mass I believe any trialer over 1999.# needs to have electric brakes. Just in case you only have a 4pin plug.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't use pellets but if I did I'd just haul in the truck.  98 Ram 2500. 2 tons wouldn't be much trouble.

With the 95 3500 I had, I hauled a load of gravel one day that put me just under 14,000lbs on the scale.  I don't know the weight of the truck empty, but my 98 weighs not much over 7k, so I'd imagine this truck would have been about that as well.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Mar 16, 2011)

I use my trusty Kia Sedona and an enclosed trailer.  Kia is rated for 3500 pounds towing.  Trailer is rated to hold 2000 lbs.  I've hauled about 6 tons so far and no problem with the 3.8 liter V6.
In many states, you pay a certain amount for your truck tags based on what rating you are claiming > 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, etc.  Most people that I've known go for the cheapest rate, which is 1/2 ton, just like I used to do in Pa.  With a tall load of bags sticking up above the bed and the truck squatted down, it is like a red flag to an 'ambitious' cop.  AND it is a VERY HEFTY fine.  If it were me, I would unstack some and even out and lower the load to take away the cop's temptation, but that's just me.  With an enclosed trailer, out of sight and out of mind.   ;-P


----------



## Al in MN (Mar 16, 2011)

This works for me..........


----------



## flynfrfun (Mar 16, 2011)

Honda Civic towing a 4x6 Carry-On utility trailer.  1 ton at a time, but I only have to go 1.5mi @ 35mph and no hills.  I worry more about the trailer than the car.  Capacity of the trailer is 2000lbs, so I'm maxxed out.  I make sure they load the pallet correctly so it has just the right amount of tongue weight.  I'm going to get my 2nd ton later this week, I'll take pics when I do.
Flynfrfun


----------



## wilburg (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a chevy 2500HD desiel, but I use the home depot truck to haul my pellets home... Its free, its thier gas and I dont have to worry about scratching my truck.


----------



## briansol (Mar 16, 2011)

I do half ton loads.  I pay in full to get the best price and take half and go back for the rest with my 2000 dakota.   I'm looking into a trailer, but i'm not sure how the fork lift would work on trailers with those gates, as posted above
http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...g-wood-floor-trailer-2340-lb-capacity-0191160

A bit steep for me, as I have basically no other use for a trailer right now, + dmv /plates / etc.
Plus, i don't even have a hitch, lights/etc, so thats a couple hundred more to get installed.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 16, 2011)

Since my local Home Depot has been my source for pellets this winter and is on my way home each night, I've been grabbing 10-12 bags in my sedan after work.  I figure 12 bags is the equivalent of 3 160lb passengers, so it shouldn't be any stress on my V6.  If I find a good deal this spring, I'll be hauling them by the 1/2 ton in my old beat up truck.


----------



## iceman (Mar 16, 2011)

JohnnyHaulin said:
			
		

> dw06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BradH70 (Mar 16, 2011)

richkorn said:
			
		

> Have one of these:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...g-wood-floor-trailer-2340-lb-capacity-0191160



That's a good deal! There is a Tractor Supply getting ready to open just down the road from me. I'm sure the wife's Volvo V50 will haul a ton on one of these trailers just fine.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 16, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> JohnnyHaulin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Agreed, the info for Mass is sketchy at best but on the 3 sites that I looked at it states what you say, 10,000#. Can't imagine why it would be so high. Most of the other New England states are 3000# and up. I also can't imagine towing my 24 ft boat on a dual axle trailer without the surge brakes that are on it. :bug:


----------



## BradH70 (Mar 16, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> JohnnyHaulin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 16, 2011)

Uhaul has cheap trailers for rent.  

Matt


----------



## esuitt (Mar 16, 2011)

My F350 gets it done!


----------



## bbone (Mar 16, 2011)

2010 Honda Ridgeline   1/2 ton at a time


----------



## aburress1223 (Mar 16, 2011)

2007 Ford F-250.  I can handle 2 tons at a time.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 16, 2011)

AW1223 said:
			
		

> 2007 Ford F-250.  I can handle 2 tons at a time.


 Love it!  I think I'm gonna upgrade this year to a 3/4 or 1 ton. Prob a Ford, but I could live with a Dodge or a Chevy. Those Cummin's Diesels are hard to beat. But the Powerstroke is still 1st choice. By the way, nice pic.


----------



## Alternative Guy (Mar 16, 2011)

I haul gravel a ton at a time from my local quarry with a 2WD '90 F150, regular suspension.  She runs fairly low (lower with 2800#!), and I wouldn't go more than 20 miles that way.  If I had it all the way back like in the picture far above, I think the body would bottom out on the suspension.


----------



## iceman (Mar 16, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> AW1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







If you have a factory tow package which usually is bigger brakes radiator, you cam simply add springs for around 500 bucks.. and carry more weight, some people do it (brakes/radiator) themselves so dont and add springs...
Be careful though as if something ever happened that raised an eye brow your car/truck will always fall under what that sticker says on the door... thats why I recommend bigger brakes , carrying it is easy .. stopping is the hard part...

Ps I am gonna add some springs cause when I got a ton put in the back of my Titan it squatted way to much for my liking.  Don't wanna damage the over a little more gas and time. 
I am hoping to pull 2 ton with my new to me trailer


----------



## flynfrfun (Mar 16, 2011)

briansol said:
			
		

> I do half ton loads.  I pay in full to get the best price and take half and go back for the rest with my 2000 dakota.   I'm looking into a trailer, but i'm not sure how the fork lift would work on trailers with those gates, as posted above
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...g-wood-floor-trailer-2340-lb-capacity-0191160
> 
> A bit steep for me, as I have basically no other use for a trailer right now, + dmv /plates / etc.
> Plus, i don't even have a hitch, lights/etc, so thats a couple hundred more to get installed.



You can remove the folding ramp and then the forklift can get right up to the trailer from the backside.  Then just strap the load down.
Flynfrfun


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 16, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> briansol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 6x12 landscape trailer and I removed the ramp so they could fork the pallet on but because they can only get the pallet on so far, all the weight was behind the wheels causing the trailer to jack-knife. It put a real strain on the hitch which scared me a bit. Then they were able to push the pallet to the center of the trailer with the ends on the forks.

But rather than risk a broken trailer, I now load them by hand. That gives me complete control over weight distribution and I can get the tounge weight just right.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 16, 2011)

Dougsey said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had that happen to me too. 14 ft Trailer, unloaded 10 bags of the top of the skid, to the front of the trailer. Negative Tongue wieght is a big No No. Keep throwing them to the front, till you get some Positive wieght. A little easier than loading all by hand. IMO. But do whatever works best for you.


----------



## skidozer (Mar 16, 2011)

I used my F-150 FX4 to haul my first ton had to load it in by hand because I have a cap on it that is cab high.
It hauled it fine but I haul them 40 miles on curvy hilly roads, took my time and give myself room to stop.

My 2nd load I used my 16ft enclosed all aluminium 2 axle snowmobile trailer trailer, It handled much better in that and having brakes on 2 axels much safer.

It was much easier to unload buy just putting the ramp door down and using a 2 wheel cart to put them in the basement 5 bags at a time.
For the little bit of extra gas I will do that again next year.


----------



## Alternative Guy (Mar 16, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Had that happen to me too. 14 ft Trailer, unloaded 10 bags of the top of the skid, to the front of the trailer. Negative Tongue wieght is a big No No. Keep throwing them to the front, till you get some Positive wieght. A little easier than loading all by hand. IMO. But do whatever works best for you.


That's what I was thinking as I read the bags were loaded manually.  I would put several up front, as you said you do, and then have them place the remainder of the pallet on in one piece.  The less manual labor, the better.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 16, 2011)

Alternative Guy said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misread your post. Much easier than doing them all by hand. Took about 10 bags the couple times I used the trailer.


----------



## kofkorn (Mar 16, 2011)

Dougsey said:
			
		

> I have a 6x12 landscape trailer and I removed the ramp so they could fork the pallet on but because they can only get the pallet on so far, all the weight was behind the wheels causing the trailer to jack-knife. It put a real strain on the hitch which scared me a bit. Then they were able to push the pallet to the center of the trailer with the ends on the forks.



I have a 6.5 x 10 ft trailer that I use with my wife's Highlander (Rated @3500lbs towing.  I have them put the pallet on the back and then they use another full pallet of pellets to push it forward.  Works out great and I'm able to have them slide it exactly where I want it.  I use jack stands to keep the weight off of the car until it is situated.  

When we get it home, we wrap a chain around the pallet and pull it back to the back edge of the trailer and use our tractor with forks to move it where we want.  Very nice and low labor setup.


----------



## Madhatter (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a Volkeswagon Jetta to haul pellets. Rumor has it that they can haul up to 3000 pounds of building supplies, no trailer needed.

Note the 10 - 80# bags on concrete in the back seat   hh:


----------



## WoodPorn (Mar 16, 2011)

Madhatter said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting a Volkeswagon Jetta to haul pellets. Rumor has it that they can haul up to 3000 pounds of building supplies, no trailer needed.
> 
> Note the 10 - 80# bags on concrete in the back seat hh:



I see this kind of crap every time I go to Home Depot!
Usually with Salsa or Meringue music blasting out of it.


----------



## WoodPorn (Mar 16, 2011)

Shown here laden with wood splits, I can easily haul 3 tons with this set up.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello

Well, since I got 2.5 tons this time all at once, I had Lowe's do it. 

He managed to push two pallets into the garage, but I had to carry and stack the 25 bags on the 3rd pallat in from outside before it rained!


----------



## flynfrfun (Mar 17, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Honda Civic towing a 4x6 Carry-On utility trailer.  1 ton at a time, but I only have to go 1.5mi @ 35mph and no hills.  I worry more about the trailer than the car.  Capacity of the trailer is 2000lbs, so I'm maxxed out.  I make sure they load the pallet correctly so it has just the right amount of tongue weight.  I'm going to get my 2nd ton later this week, I'll take pics when I do.
> Flynfrfun



Updated to add a pic.  I wouldn't want to have to go over 35mph with this setup though...
Flynfrfun


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 17, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you get the pellets off the trailer when you get home??


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2011)

i usually do it one bag at a time.^^^^^^


----------



## flynfrfun (Mar 17, 2011)

I store my pellets in the garage.  So, I back the trailer up to the spot where I want them, then unload and stack them a bag at a time.  It doesn't take very long...maybe 15-20mins.  Definitely not worth spending the money on a pallet jack compared to how easy & quick it is.  Plus, I don't have to store a pallet jack either...they take up a lot of room.  

BUT, I just found out that Home Depot lets you use their truck for free (75 minutes) if you spend $100+.  Next time, I'll use their truck and save the wear and tear on my vehicles.  Of course, the trailer is low, so it is easier to unload compared to how high the truck's bed is.
Flynfrfun


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 17, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> i usually do it one bag at a time.^^^^^^


 2 bags. One on shoulder. One in hands. Till I get tired. Then 1 bag at a time also.


----------



## exoilburner (Mar 17, 2011)

Alternative Guy said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I carry some 4x6 blocks in the truck.  Stack them under the two rear corners of the trailer.  Fork-lift loads and centers the palate on the trailer.  Sometimes I need to have the fork-lift lift the tail of the trailer slightly to remove the blocks.  Goes quick an easy.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 17, 2011)

exoilburner said:
			
		

> Alternative Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The problem is that they can't push the slid up any further. I have blocks I use also. The forks on the tow motors are not long enough to get the skid over the axle. So I have to open the skid and unload some bags. Only used the trailer a couple times. Truck is much easier. Load and go. Looking into a flat top trailer. So it can be loaded from the side. And carry 2 tons. One ton at a time aint fun.


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas about using jack stands or blocks under the back of the trailer.
I had not thought of doing that.


----------



## exoilburner (Mar 17, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> exoilburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fork-lift driver has a 4x4 he lays down in front of the pallet fork holes and then shoves the pallet further on to the trailer with the tips of his forks against the 4x4.  

He used to just back up a little and lift from the front half of the pallet then slide it further but that put major holes in the bottom plastic bags and I had pellets all over the bed of the trailer.  It was a mess to clean up.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm useing my 95 vandura, the bonus is the last ton I picked up I left in it.  Just carried in a bag whenever I came into the house.


----------



## Phatty (Mar 17, 2011)

06 2500hd 2 tons in the back. she rides alot better w/the weight  :cheese:


----------



## ironpony (Mar 18, 2011)

22 tons to the warehouse 
unload with forklift
bring 1 ton home at a time in the DODGE CUMMINS
unload by hand stack in the garage
brung in a bag at a time to the stove
2 bags a day


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 18, 2011)

exoilburner said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not just use a empty pallet and push the full one forward... simple really.mmmmmmm


----------



## kofkorn (Mar 18, 2011)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> why not just use a empty pallet and push the full one forward... simple really.mmmmmmm



Tried that once, the pallet broke up as he was pushing it forward.  That's why they use another full skid at my Lowes.  This way you're not just pushing from the bottom, you are pushing all the way up the pallet.  I usually try to slide the center of the skid at least 6-10" in front of the axle.  That'll give me about 100lbs on the tongue.


----------



## crwalter (Mar 18, 2011)

... And a follow up question - 

How far do you drive to pick up your pellets?


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 18, 2011)

I generally don't haul more than 50 miles. Unless its an incredible deal. Even then I would think trailer and a multiple ton load to make it worth while.


----------



## AVIVIII (Mar 18, 2011)

I drive 15 miles for for my pellets.

The Okies I picked up was three pallets, 3.9 tons on my 9,000lb equipment trailer towed with a '05 Chevy 2500HD 6.0l. The Vermonts I had delivered for free from a local lumber yard.

Got them in the basement like this:







This year, assuming that I can get a good deal from the factory, I intend on driving 250 miles round trip to Clarendon, VT to pick up 4 tons of Vermonts. Usually, I wouldn't drive that far, but I have friends up there, so I'll take the Mrs. and make a little road trip out of it.


----------

